# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Excel скачать

## vladimirus

Ребятаааа, простите что обращаюсь с таким вопросом, подскажите, где можно бесплатно скачать excel?

----------


## ДядяВася

Например, здесь.
Только пост нужно в разделе Soft размещать.

----------


## vladimirus

Спасибо, но не могу зайти по ссылке, так как комп предупреждает о вирусах и выбрасывает со страницы

----------


## ДядяВася

> комп предупреждает о вирусах и выбрасывает со страницы


Это уже проблемы вашего антивируса, у меня Касперский молчит.

А это добавка к вышесказанному.

----------

